# And you broke your collarbone, how?



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

Couldn't make this up if I tried .....

See attached


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Too small to read.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

pippin said:


> Too small to read.


------------------------------------------------
This is Funny

Off The Clock

By Rebecca Dudley

News-Tribune Editor/Publisher

My exhusband and his annoying habbitof bringing greasy old carburetorsand things into the house to work on. So last week when my friend called me to tell me this story, my first response was "Where does this guy live?"

Now reassured that i was not related to him by marriage, this is too hilarious not to share.

The way my friend told it, this guy pushed his motorcycle from the patio into the living room, where he began to clean the engine with some rags and a bowl of gasoline. When he finished he sat on the motorcycle and decided to start it to make sure everything was still ok.Unfortunately the bike started in gear and crashed through the glass patio doorwith him still clinging to the handelbars

His wife had been working in the kitchen. She came running at the noise and found him crumpled on the patio badly cut from the shards of broken glass. She called 911 and the paramedics transported the guy to the emergency room

So far the story is humorous----in that thats what you get for being a big lout for bringing your motorcycle into the house, but here is where i really split a gut

Later that afternoon after many stitches, had pulled her husband back together, the wife brought him home and put him to bed. she cleaned up the mess in the living room and dumped the bowel of gasoline in the toilet

Shortly thereafter her husband woke up, lit a cigarette, and went into the bathroom. he sat down and tossed the cigarette into the toilet which promptly exploded because his wife had not flushed the gas away. The explosion blew the man through the bathroom.

The wife heard the explosion and her husbands screams. she ran into the hall and found him lying on the floor with his trousers blown away and burns on his buttocks. The wife again ran to the phone and called the ambulance.

The same two paramedics were dispatched to the scene.They loaded the husband on the stretcher and became carring him to the street.

One of them asked the wife how the enjury had occurred. When she told them, they began laughing so hard that they dropped the stretcher and broke the guy's collarbone

Talk about instant carma

------------------------------------------------

Gerald


----------

